# Potato salad without hard boiled eggs.



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

As I get older, there are more and more foods that don't agree with me. When I say they don't agree with me, I mean that after I eat them I get very, very sick and vomit.

Since I was a teen, egg yolks would once in a while give me a bit of indigestion...for hours and hours...until I let a big sulfur smelling burp!

In the past six months, this has turned to the more serious intolerance mentioned in the first paragraph. Potato salad didn't bother me before this. I guess the egg to all other ingredients ratio wasn't enough to really make me sick. It is now. (The mayo doesn't, if you can believe that, even though it is made of eggs. I guess they put enough chemicals in commercial mayo to make it safe for me?)

Anyhoo, I searched for eggless potato salad and found this recipe. When I asked DH if he missed the egg, he got a weird look on his face and said, "No! If you hadn't told me about the egg, I wouldn't have thought about it being missing at all!" He loved it.

So if you can't eat eggs (not including mayo) or just plain don't like them, and your aren't a big fan of german potato salad, you may like this recipe. It was good enough that I had to share it.


http://www.recipezaar.com/Susans-best-potato-salad-22646


Ingredients
4 large potatoes 
4 teaspoons oil 
1 tablespoon tarragon vinegar (could substitute 1 Tbls wine vinegar and 1/4 tsp dried tarragon) 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon sugar 
1 clove garlic, crushed 
1 tablespoon fresh dill or 2 teaspoons dried dill 
1/4 cup mayonnaise (reduced fat is a fine sub) 
3 green onions 
6-8 radishes 

Directions
1 Peel potatoes and cut into 1/2 inch cubes. 
2 Mix oil, vinegar, salt, sugar and garlic. 
3 Pour over warm potatoes. 
4 Refridgerate until cool. 
5 When ready to serve, mix dill and mayo together and toss with potatoes onions, and radishes. 
6 Garnish with a few radish slices and green onion sprigs if desired.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Aren't the potatoes cooked?


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Too much information! We don't want to hear about your sulphur-smelling burps, etc.!


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Ardie/WI said:


> Aren't the potatoes cooked?


Yes, they are cooked! LOL...I didn't even realize the recipe didn't say to cook them!

As for only using egg whites...I never really considered using just the whites since it is the egg yolk that, I feel, gives potato salad that taste of egg.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

My husband just read -- somewhere -- that the sulfur is actually in the egg *whites* and not the yolks! It was one of the cooking magazines, so they probably know what they're talking about.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

But I don't get sick when I eat whites....


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

FeralFemale I think you the one having trouble with potato salads.. Here is a recipe that you might like not sure but here you go..

German Potato Salad

3 pounds medium red potatoes
5 bacon strips, diced
1 medium onion, chopped
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons salt
1/4 teaspoon celery seed
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1-1/4 cups Domino Granulated Pure Cane Sugar
1 cup cider vinegar
3/4 cup water
3 tablespoons minced fresh parsley 

Directions: 
Place the potatoes in a Dutch oven or large saucepan; cover with water. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer for 25-30 minutes or until tender. Drain and rinse in cold water. Refrigerate until cooled; cut potatoes into 1/4-in. slices. 

In a large skillet, cook bacon over medium heat until crisp; remove to paper towels. Drain, reserving 4 tablespoons drippings. In the drippings, saute the onion until tender. Stir in the flour, salt, celery seed and pepper until blended. Gradually add the sugar, vinegar and water. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat; cook and stir for 2 minutes or until thickened. 

Reduce heat to low. Add the potatoes and bacon; stir gently. Sprinkle with parsley. Serve warm. Makes 8 servings... 

GL


----------



## backachersfarm (Jun 14, 2005)

If they make you sick...jsut leave them out. I wouldn't think a person would need a special recipe. I nver thought they added that much to the party anyway. Is it just eggs that do this to you?...make you sick I mean


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

backachersfarm said:


> If they make you sick...jsut leave them out. I wouldn't think a person would need a special recipe. I nver thought they added that much to the party anyway. Is *it just eggs that do this to you?...make you sick I mean*


Avocados, broccoli (that's a tough one, it used to be my favorite veggie), and green peppers, off the top of my head.


----------

